# Has anyone heard this amazing piece before? Best Ever Classical!!



## edmontongtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Find the title of this AMAZING classical music. You can hear it in this link. Thanks!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cant find the title of this amazing music anywhere, but you can hear it in this link.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






it plays during this entire magic skit, but I'm not sure what it is... can anyone help?
Thanks,


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think it's "classical music." Someone who writes music for commercials or movies might have done something like this, but I wouldn't know who.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Bah. This is a thinly disguised advertisement. The moderators may wish to check all posts by this person, to see this.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I was beginning to think that this magician video was getting quite popular...no wonder


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

i find the OP insulting.


----------



## edmontongtr (Oct 6, 2007)

*here we go again*

it seems some poeple dont have better things to do than insult others on here... get a life! it turns out its from hayden.... who is a classical composer for those of you who dont know. its not for a commercial or advertisement.... too bad you people cant just enjoy music. thanks to those who helped... those who didnt might be able to learn something from you


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

edmontongtr said:


> ....it turns out its from hayden.... who is a classical composer for those of you who dont know.


Hayden? Is there such a classical composer? I know of Hayden Wood but he's a 20century composer.

But that could be the reason no one recognised the work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, it's certainly not anything by Haydn. Not Franz Josef, anyway. No one who's ever heard Haydn would think for a minute that this was by him. Even some tiny lick of his taken over and Hollywoodized (Hollywoodified?) would stretch my credulity.

Where did you hear that it's by Haydn, Edmontongtr? (If Haydn's who you meant.)


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

edmontongtr said:


> it seems some poeple dont have better things to do than insult others on here... get a life! it turns out its from hayden.... who is a classical composer for those of you who dont know. its not for a commercial or advertisement.... too bad you people cant just enjoy music. thanks to those who helped... those who didnt might be able to learn something from you


Yes you're quite right! And we call ourselves a music forum, when we can't 'just enjoy music' without insulting each other... How disgraceful! 

I, for one, am ashamed of myself.


----------



## edmontongtr (Oct 6, 2007)

*still nothing, I guess*



some guy said:


> Well, it's certainly not anything by Haydn. Not Franz Josef, anyway. No one who's ever heard Haydn would think for a minute that this was by him. Even some tiny lick of his taken over and Hollywoodized (Hollywoodified?) would stretch my credulity.
> 
> Where did you hear that it's by Haydn, Edmontongtr? (If Haydn's who you meant.)


Posted by: MoriganOn: Nov-10-2007 05:40 I have this somewhere. I know I do. Let me just search through the whole 3rd movements of every classical period composer. EDIT: I have it. It's the 3rd movement from Haydn's "Surprise" Symphony (no. 94).

this is what someone posted. I think it should have been spelt "haydn" but doesnt sound anything like his work. so I guess I'm back to a fresh start.

chris


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I was replying to the person right above my post, not you. He was trying to identify an unknown menuetto movement... And I was right about the answer.


----------

